# craftsman hydrostatic fluid change



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

21 HP 42" mower #917.288515. I believe i need to change fluid in transmission. had a small leak for quite a while and now not working as good as it did. I think it is low on fluid, but i would like to change fluid also. will have trans out of tractor soon. I need to know what fluid trans takes and how much?


----------

